# Toolpost indicator holders



## akjeff (Dec 6, 2021)

Been wanting to make a pair of tool post holders for dial indicators for a while. Finally nabbed a pair of identical long travel indicators on ebay, and got to it this morning. Did all of the operations I could while it was still a vice friendly square, and then split them apart to make the slit for the pinch screw. Also had to add a relief to the Z axis holder to clear the locking thumb screw. I really hate dicking around with a mag base indicator, and hopefully this will cut down on that when doing basic stuff like dialing in a part on a 4-jaw, etc......


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 6, 2021)

I like your idea, using the Aloris type toolholder.  Could you have made just one and reverse the indicator for the 'other' position?


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

do you have enough material there to eliminate the tool holders, and put a dovetail in your new holders?
it will save you two tool holders.  Considering redoing mine.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 6, 2021)

T Bredehoft said:


> I like your idea, using the Aloris type toolholder.  Could you have made just one and reverse the indicator for the 'other' position?


Certainly could have, but it was much simpler working with a square blank, and didn't add much time making a pair. I wanted the convenience of simply plopping them down on the BXA ready to go.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 6, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> do you have enough material there to eliminate the tool holders, and put a dovetail in your new holders?
> it will save you two tool holders.  Considering redoing mine.


I'd considered doing that, but I like having the additional adjustment in and out, if needed. Also, the tool holders are cheap Chinese knockoffs, so nothing lost there. Not much more than ten bucks each.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

akjeff said:


> I'd considered doing that, but I like having the additional adjustment in and out, if needed. Also, the tool holders are cheap Chinese knockoffs, so nothing lost there. Not much more than ten bucks each.


that's what you think... the Chineese toolholders are now almost twice the price.
Yea, I hear ya. I had a big thing and had to move my mount further back in the holder.  it's rare though.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 6, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> that's what you think... the Chineese toolholders are now almost twice the price.
> Yea, I hear ya. I had a big thing and had to move my mount further back in the holder.  it's rare though.


I just bought this 4 pack of Shars BXA knockoffs for $50.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

wow, I went looking for that deal.. I could use more holdlers... were they a special pricing?


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 6, 2021)

akjeff said:


> I just bought this 4 pack of Shars BXA knockoffs for $50.


My experience shars would charge you 50 bucks to SHIP 4 bxa tool holders. They’re shipping is ridiculous. Cheapest I see is 18.99 a pc. anywhere.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 6, 2021)

@akjeff Good job!   Looks like they will do the job just fine.


----------



## aliva (Dec 6, 2021)

I'll stick to a mag base, no extra tool holder to store, but that's just my preference


----------



## akjeff (Dec 6, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> wow, I went looking for that deal.. I could use more holdlers... were they a special pricing?


I got them off ebay, so it wasn't direct from Shars. They were Shars branded holders, still in the box.


----------



## RandyWilson (Dec 6, 2021)

Shars BXA holders are typically $13 and $14 on ebay. I order one or two each time I have an order. They do combine shipping so you just have to save up a wish list.

I took a page from Stefan Gotteswinter and made a new tool post center stud with a 12mm numb on the top. I then use the arms from a defunct mag base stand clamps to the nub when dialing in the 4jaw.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 6, 2021)

RandyWilson said:


> Shars BXA holders are typically $13 and $14 on ebay. I order one or two each time I have an order. They do combine shipping so you just have to save up a wish list.
> 
> I took a page from Stefan Gotteswinter and made a new tool post center stud with a 12mm numb on the top. I then use the arms from a defunct mag base stand clamps to the nub when dialing in the 4jaw.


I've seen Stefans tool post stud extension, and like it. I believe he got the idea from Robin Renzetti. Looks like a good system.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 5, 2022)

A friend witha  3D printer and I made a BXA indicator holder that worked in both directions without flipping the indicator.  It is surprisingly sturdy even though it is in plastic.  it covers most basic operations, but I keep the Noga handy for the unusual stuff.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 6, 2022)

Dabbler, any chance you have a picture or drawing of this holder?  

thx


Dabbler said:


> A friend witha 3D printer and I made a BXA indicator holder that worked in both directions without flipping the indicator


----------



## John281 (Jan 6, 2022)

Boswell, 
On thingiverse, Blondihacks has a model of a printed indicator holder (for AXA).
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2830764
I printed it but found it needed a few changes so I modeled and printed this one yesterday.


Unfortunately, the indicator is too far forward meaning I have to back the cross slide almost all the way out to contact the tip on larger stock, so...
now I'm printing this one,


Since it's symmetrical, it should be possible to put the indicator on either way and use it on either of the QCTP positions.  We'll see.  I'm curious to see the one Dabbler mentioned.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks, It had never occured to me that I could 3D print an indicator holder, but now seems obvious .


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 6, 2022)

Boswell said:


> Dabbler, any chance you have a picture or drawing of this holder?


Yes, I'll go out to the garage this weekend - it is -25 today, so a little cold to rummage about.  It is in a box with all the other BXA holders while I'm fixing m,y lathe....

As soon as I find it, I'll post a picture and the DXF files.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 7, 2022)

Dabbler, no need to brave the cold, with the info from John281, I should be able to print a holder.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 7, 2022)

Boswell said:


> Dabbler, no need to brave the cold, with the info from John281, I should be able to print a holder.


I'm proud of the desighn (of course I think it is best)  so I am happy to.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 7, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> I'm proud of the desighn (of course I think it is best)  so I am happy to.


Then bring it on. Looking forward to seeing your design


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 7, 2022)

here it is.  I cannot find my design files, so I'm getting them back from my 3dp printing friend  I'll post them ASAP.


----------



## Boswell (Jan 7, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> here it is


Looks great


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jan 21, 2022)

akjeff said:


> I'd considered doing that, but I like having the additional adjustment in and out, if needed. Also, the tool holders are cheap Chinese knockoffs, so nothing lost there. Not much more than ten bucks each.





woodchucker said:


> that's what you think... the Chineese toolholders are now almost twice the price.
> Yea, I hear ya. I had a big thing and had to move my mount further back in the holder.  it's rare though.


They look good against $90 Aloris & Dorian......and though 2x entry price, the quality control is still 25% of the real thing. 
I don't like they act sticky on like-patterned tool posts, they seem OK within their own brand. Also recommend a box of dog-point setscrews, most mushroom on both ends, with problematic removal.
1st choice would be square heads, not having a recess to fill with chips.  I run a bit of bearing bronze and cast iron, making those inevitable.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm not much of a fusion user, but my friend sent me our design file for the holder.  here it is:


----------



## cathead (Mar 9, 2022)

I do a lot of indicating with a four jaw chuck.  For me at least, it is best to indicate the part from the top of the part leaving the 
wrench unimpeded.  High and low registers better in my mind than front to back so I do what works the best for me.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Mar 9, 2022)

All things equal, up-down is expedient. Wrench position is unrecognized ergonomic issue; until that certain part in a certain lathe combination pops up. Hard to get much ooo-mph up there.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 12, 2022)

Finally we managed to uploaded it to Printables.com.  here is the link.  sorry for the delay.  






						Printables
					






					www.printables.com


----------

